# Sharp 26" LED 1080p On sale $229



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Just saw this ad in Best Buy (also online).

A Sharp 26" LED 1080p with 3 HDMI - great for Kitchen or Bedroom.

On sale this week at $229.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tis an OK deal.

You could find similar for under $200 on Black Friday and the 32" for around $250.

It's also $229 on Amazon and there's no tax.

It's very, very rare that something advertised at BestBuy is actually a great deal.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

IMHO, 26" may be okay for a kitchen, but too small for most bedrooms.32" is probably as small as you'd want to go. I just recently upgraded from a 37" 720p TV to a 42" 1080p 3D TV. for my bedroom. Viewing distance is about 8 feet at most. The typical rule of thumb for widescreen TV viewing distance is a minimum of 1.5 times the screen width and a maximum of 3 times the screen width.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree Cholly. I have a 26" in my office, right next to my monitor (23"), but I'm only a couple of feet away from it.

We also have a 42" in the bedroom and I wish I had room for a 55" (it's in a bureau with doors and that's as big as would fit).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I agree Cholly. I have a 26" in my office, right next to my monitor (23"), but I'm only a couple of feet away from it.
> 
> We also have a 42" in the bedroom and I wish I had room for a 55" (it's in a bureau with doors and that's as big as would fit).


Consider dumping the bureau or aren't you allowed to do that?....:lol:

I've been very happy with my 50" plasma in the bedroom, but I do have room for a much bigger set.

That cheap Sharp would make a nice computer monitor.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> IMHO, 26" may be okay for a kitchen, but too small for most bedrooms.32" is probably as small as you'd want to go. I just recently upgraded from a 37" 720p TV to a 42" 1080p 3D TV. for my bedroom. Viewing distance is about 8 feet at most. The typical rule of thumb for widescreen TV viewing distance is a minimum of 1.5 times the screen width and a maximum of 3 times the screen width.


The actual width of the screen or the diagonal measurement of the screen?

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> Consider dumping the bureau or aren't you allowed to do that?....:lol:


Actually, the wife would probably dump the armoire, since she does most of the TV watching in there, but I like it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Actually, the wife would probably dump the armoire, since she does most of the TV watching in there, but I like it.


I bought an African Gray parrot a few years ago, with the cage, it came to about $3,000. Nastiest animal I've ever had in the house. But I loved the wrought iron matte black cage and wanted to turn it into a planter. Huge thing. People that bought that horrible creature wouldn't buy it without the cage. Lost a lot of money on that deal.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> The actual width of the screen or the diagonal measurement of the screen?
> 
> Rich


Rich: the viewing distance recommendations are based on the width of the screen, not the diagonal.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Rich: the viewing distance recommendations are based on the width of the screen, not the diagonal.


Huh. Thanx, didn't know that. Weren't TVs rated on the width of the screen when they first appeared and for some time afterward?

Rich


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The advertised screen size is measured diagonally. Didnt know the viewing distance was different either.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Viewing distance can be determined either way, just depends on the formula.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Viewing distance can be determined either way, just depends on the formula.


yup


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Viewing distance can be determined either way, just depends on the formula.


I knew it could be determined by the diagonal measurement, but Charlie's post was the first time I've seen the length of the bottom (or the top) of the screen mentioned in years.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are a few links to articles discussing recommended HDTV viewing distance. You'll note that the recommendations based on diagonal measurement closely agree with the 1.5 to 3 times screen width rule advocated by CNet.

http://hd.engadget.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimum_HDTV_viewing_distance

CNet's take is based on screen width. 
http://reviews.cnet.com/tv-buying-guide/size-up-your-screen/


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Here are a few links to articles discussing recommended HDTV viewing distance. You'll note that the recommendations based on diagonal measurement closely agree with the 1.5 to 3 times screen width rule advocated by CNet.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/
> 
> ...


Thanx, Charlie.

Rich


----------

